# Little more antler...



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Latest venture into 'horns'...Turned out purty nice.. Luv these Majestics.

Hey, Rockin'2..this is my 'gracias' to you for that 2cool box of first class antlers that showed up here out of the blue.. Karma is a baitch, ain't it ?

Watch yore mailbox...and thanks again..


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

that is a fine pen


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Love that antler. That is a fine looking pen.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Thanks, Guys...it did turn out right nice.. The box of antler Tom send me was all brown antler...none of the sun bleached ones. I think they may just be fresher..but didn't have no trouble with marrow at all..(course, it coulda been fresh-killed..but, PETA ignored ,that don't bother me a'tall..) 

It don't show in the pix, but there is enough 'bark' showing to verify that it IS antler...lol


----------



## Rockin'2 (Sep 26, 2008)

*Antler*

Beautiful pen. As long as you, or anyone else, are making pens for our troops, I will keep you supplied. It's the very least I can do.


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Very nice pen Tortuga.



FishBone


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

That is a fine pen Tuga.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Now you done it. Rockin2's wife see it and she will claim it. He might never see it again LOL I got an idea, I'll do a classic in some antler and send it to her to try and help keep the peace


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

bill said:


> Now you done it. Rockin2's wife see it and she will claim it. He might never see it again LOL I got an idea, I'll do a classic in some antler and send it to her to try and help keep the peace


LOL..thought about that, Bill.. Started to chunk in a pink cartridge pen for his Bride....but then had second thoughts.. Let him fight it out..or you send him a nice 'un for the lady and keep the peace.....LOL


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I'll get this one in the mail out to keep the peace  Last one I sent to Rockin, he just got back from his wife, hopefully the double team will work.

Antler on a Classic


----------



## Catfishy (Jul 2, 2009)

Gentlemen, both pens are very nice. Good pics.

Good of you to help keep the peace Bill.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Man, Bill...that's the first 'Classic' I've seen made up.. Great lookin' results...

Thanx for bailing me out.....:biggrin:


----------



## Rockin'2 (Sep 26, 2008)

*How did you know?*

Bill, that's exactly what happened, AGAIN!!! I had to ask if I could at least take it to work to show it off before she absconded with it. She will love the new one, Bill. Thanks, it looks great. This is just like Christmas.

Tortuga, That is one beautiful pen. I guess I didn't completely digest what you posted yesterday. I thought that posting the pic on the board was my "gracias". I was shocked when I got the pen in the mail yesterday. It is fantastic. Thanks a million. I have it in my pocket with the one Bill made for me a few years ago. 
Thanks to both of you. And thank you for what you do for our troops and this forum.
Tom


----------



## Rockin'2 (Sep 26, 2008)

*Thanks*

Tom,
Please tell Mr. Bill "Thank You Very Much" for the pen and that I absolutely love it.

Beverly Buchanan Fletcher

You really made her happy, Bill.




bill said:


> I'll get this one in the mail out to keep the peace  Last one I sent to Rockin, he just got back from his wife, hopefully the double team will work.
> 
> Antler on a Classic


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

My pleasure Tom, hope she enjoys it a long time


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

WOW ! very nice pens !, AS USUAL !LL


----------

